
At MIT, more fallout from the university’s ties to Jeffrey Epstein - waveymaus
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/08/20/mit-more-fallout-from-epstein-ties/2xNSQTkullsjQzfPcVSgjJ/story.html
======
rurban
Wonder when the Harvard fallout will happen. Prominent researchers there were
financed by Epstein.

------
binarysaurus
Paywalled.

~~~
AlbertoGP
Just got to see it by using Facebook to redirect the page load:

[https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bostonglobe...](https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bostonglobe.com%2Fmetro%2F2019%2F08%2F20%2Fmit-
more-fallout-from-epstein-ties%2F2xNSQTkullsjQzfPcVSgjJ%2Fstory.html)

The first two paragraphs:

> _A well-known member of the MIT Media Lab plans to resign over revelations
> that the research center and its top leader took money from Jeffrey Epstein,
> the deceased financier who was accused of trafficking in underage girls._

> _Ethan Zuckerman, director of the lab’s Center for Civic Media, last week
> told officials at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology of his plans._

While looking for a non-paywalled version, I found a Reddit comment that
pointed to a more detailed Medium blog post by Ethan Zuckermann that gives
more details, and here is the Medium-free version from Zuckermann’s own blog:

[http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2019/08/20/on-me-and-
the-...](http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2019/08/20/on-me-and-the-media-
lab/)

EDIT: just tried loading the FB redirect URL with "Open link in a new private
window" and got “The Boston Glove / You’re using a browser set to private or
incognito mode.”, but you can avoid it if you disable Javascript before
loading the page.

